# Yanmar Diesel - L100EE



## vanhanlon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have a Yanmar diesel generator that was my father's, and I want to sell it to get some dough for my mom. The model is L100EE-DEGLE1. It has an electric starter and a hand cart, and it has 500 hours on the clock. It starts right up and sounds good. The problem is, I don't know what these things go for on the used market. A little help?

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

try ebay or craigs list


----------



## vanhanlon (Aug 2, 2015)

I've tried both. Never found this model for sale.


----------

